# WLAN -> Hilfe, ich verzweifle



## fabi_der_kopf (5. Oktober 2003)

Hiho ... 
Ich hab mir den D-Link DI-614+ Router gekauft inkl. USB-Wlan Adapter auch von D-Link. So, die Anleitung folgt dem Prinzip reinstecken und läuft. Auf Einstellungen des Routers oder Netzwerkeinstellungen wird überhaupt nicht eingegangen ( soviel zum Thema Kinderleicht )
Jetzt zu meinem konkreten Problem:
Ich habe 2 PC's per Kabel an dem Router hängen und einen PC per Wireless mit dem USB-Adapter. Alle PC's haben, sobald sie verkabelt sind Internet und der DHCP des Routers verteilt auch schön die Adressen. 
Von meinem 1. PC jedoch bekomm ich beim Zugriff auf die anderen PC's ( Netzwerkumgebung ): "Sie haben nicht die Berechtigung, blablabla, wenden sie sich an den Administrator".
Bei meim 2. PC komm ich garnicht in die Arbeitsgruppe rein. Da kommt dann "Auf Arbeitsgruppe kann nicht zugegriffen werden, Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden"
Bei meinem 3. PC, der mit dem USB-Adapter vernetzt ist habe ich das Problem das ich bei 9 Metern nur eine Signalstärke von 20% habe und die Verbindung ab und zu unterbrochen ist. Außerdem ist T-DSL dort ungefähr so schnell mit ein 56k Modem. ( Sind keine riesigen Beton oder Stahlwände dazwischen ). 

Ich hab jetzt 2 Tage lang rumprobiert bis zum geht nicht mehr. Mitlerweile verfluche ich die Firma, insbesondere die Anleitung... Vielleicht kann mir ja hier einer helfen!

gruß, fabi

Bevor ich's vergesse: Mein 1. Rechner und der, der mit dem USB-Adapter vernetzt sind haben WindoofXP, mein 2. Rechner mit Kabel hat Windoof 2000
Auf allen Rechnern ist das Gastkonto aktiviert


----------



## NeoXtrem (26. November 2003)

Hi Fabi the  head!

D-Link ist toll, es führt zu erhöhter kommunikation zwischen Käufern.  

Also, hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit den Rechnern. Sobald sie irgendwie an dem Router hängen solltest Du jede Firewall auf den Clientrechnern killen.
(hab meine kopl. deinstalliert da der router in der Di-614+ eine Hardware Firewall eingebaut hat)

Danach funzte alles wieder wie vorher! (dafür haben ich 3 Tage gebraucht *g*)



Um zu testen ob alles läuft ist auch der ping befehl sehr nützlich.
kurz erklärt:

Ping ist ein Befehl aus der guten alten DOS Zeit welche testpakete an eine Netzwerkadresse schickt und anziegt ob sie angekommen sind und wie fix sie dabei waren.

 wie folgt:
Start > Ausführen > cmd (reinschreiben und auf OK)
Dosbox geht auf und da tippst Du rein:
ping 192.168.0.1 (dann Enter, um Deinen Router, sofern Du die IP nicht geändert hast, an zu pingen)

Sollte er am Ende der Auswertung etwas von 100% Verlust sagen, kam keine Verbindung zu stande. bei 0% Verlust gings natürlich wunderbar.
Es gibt auch Fälle von 25%, 50% und 75% Verlust, das ist oft wenn eine schlechte Verbindung besteht oder das Kabel einen weg hat.
Wenn er aber etwasvon: Fehlercode 65 sagt, heißt das eindeutig: Firewalls runter!

PS: Ich fürchte Dein USB W-Lan Stick ist zwar super geil aber er hat null Reichweite. Wollte mir auch einen zulegen aber hole mir vohl statt dessen eine W-Lan PCI Karte, da bin ich mir sicher das sie weit genug  

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen

ciao
NeoXtrem


//edit: Meist haben die USB - WLAN Sticks nur 10 dBm,  das sind nur 12,5 % der Leistung die der Di-614+ zur Verfügung hat (17 dBm, hört sich nicht viel mehr an weil der Anstieg der Leistung/dBm exponential ist)


----------



## lustiger mensch (13. Dezember 2003)

Hi !

Was kann ich den tun wenn beim Ping die Meldung kommt
"Zielhost nicht erreichbar"  ?
Ich hab nähmlich das Problem ,das mein Laptop, der über wlan verbunden ist keine richtige IP bekommt

Mein Computer der per Kabel angeschlossen ist hat die IP

192.168.0.100

und mein laptop 

169.254.105.74

der Accesspoint fidet meinen Laptop gar nicht, der Laptop sendet zwar empfängt aber nichts.
Was kann ich tun


----------



## HL_Timberwolf (13. Dezember 2003)

Dem Laptop eine andere IP Adresse geben....

Nämlich eine die zum gleichen IP Bereich gehört wie dein Rechner.

Soll heissen:

192.168.0.X 

wobei X für eine beliebige Zahl zwischen 1 und 254  steht. Mit ausnahme der IP Addi die dein HAuptrechner hat.

Ebenso muss die Subnetzmaske gleich sein. Dann sollte es gehen.

Gruss

Timbär


----------



## lustiger mensch (13. Dezember 2003)

*Immer noch nicht*

Danke für den Tip hat aber leider nicht geklappt
Mein Laptop erkennt zwar die Verbindung sendet auch Daten 
empfängt aber keine.
Auch wenn ich am hauptrechner die IP vom Router eingebe um zu sehen welche Computer im Netzwerk sind, wird nur der Hauptrechner angezeigt

Was kann ich tun?
Bitte helft mir.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (13. Dezember 2003)

Hi

@ lustiger mensch: Verwendest du irgendeine Art  von Verschlüsselung für dein WLAN (WEP). Sollte dem so sein, ist dein Notebook auf richtig konfigueriert? Ich meine damit ob du aich am Notebook die Verschlüsselung aktiviert hast und den richtigen Schlüssel eingetragen hast. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## lustiger mensch (13. Dezember 2003)

Hi 

Ich hab Am Router und ander Karte die Verschlüsselung deaktiviert

Wenn die Verbindung entsteht steht kurz da "von DHCP zugewiesene Adresse "
dannach aber " Automatisch zugewiesene Adresse und die ober bereits gennante IP

Gruß lustiger mensch


----------



## lustiger mensch (13. Dezember 2003)

Danke für die Hilfe fuktioniert jetzt warum weiß ich selber nicht aber es tuts

Danke an alle 

Gruß lustiger Mensch


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (14. Dezember 2003)

Hallo

Da du ja geschrieben hast, dass du keine Verschlüsselung aktiviert hast, solltest du jedoch die Verschlüsselung aktivieren und deine WLAN-Karte in die Access-Liste des Routers eintragen. So kannst du verhindern, dass jemand anderes in dein WLAN eindringt und sich dort austobt. Das mindeste ist jedoch erstmal die Verschlüsselung, denn ohne der Verschlüsselung kann jeder in dein WLAN. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

